# CSUSA Group Buy Wide Open - Closed



## kent4Him (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm back for another Group Order. [8D] I understand that the big savings is for all of those high end Statesmen, Gentlemen, etc. types out. I'm putting together a group sale for European, Americana, Slimline, Panache and the some of the lesser priced kits available from CSUSA.  

This is wide open because I'm pretty open to offer any kit that CSUSA has available, so if you see something that is not on my list that you would like to add, let me know.  I'll let you know the price.  I am not trying to compete with the other group offers, but if you would like some of the higher end kits as well to the rest of what I am offering, I'm willing.

This could include things other than pen kits, i.e. key chains, letter openers, magnifying glasses...  These prices will depend on volume ordered, so I will quote you the highest price and refund you any amount saved from a volume discount.

I did hear back from CSUSA  for quantities of what I have listed below. There are a number that are listed as low which I may remove.  

I will leave this open until Wednesday (October 4, 2006). A few days later (October 7) for those who can pay via Paypal. All payments must be in no later than Saturday (October 7, 2006). I will place the order with CSUSA on October 9th,2006 (after all checks cleared & paypal balances transferred to my account).  

*NOTE:* Out of State checks may take longer to clear so I BEG YOU, please send Postal check or money order. Uncleared check by October 9th MAY result on order CANCELLATION. I don't want to be mean but I really don't have the money to cover for these kits.

*PAYPAL payments.  Preferred Method of payment[/u]* Please *add $0.30 +2.9%* to your total (yes including shipping) to cover paypal charges...sorry. To those who elect to pay via paypal, please send me an email so I can send you my paypal username.

*SHIPPING:* 
Will be defaulted to *$8.50 *via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking and insurance coverage. 

For smaller orders (less than $100.00) that will fit the USPS flat rate envelope, shipping (within USA) will be *$5.00 *including tracking and insurance.

International orders will be accomodated but will cost more. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium.

I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. That is why insurance is there. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

For those mailing a check. Please send it to:

*Chris Koterman
2127 N. Camden Lane
Round Lake Beach  IL  60073
USA*

Please indicate your IAP username on all payments (mailed check or paypal)

=======================================================

Cut and Paste your order from this list if possible...just add your desired qty to it.

Item No. == Item Name =================== ROUNDED Group Buy Price

050-4220	TITANIUM AMERICANA PEN	 $6.65 
050-4204	SATIN NICKEL AMERICANA PEN	 $4.38 - Low
050-4205	10K AMERICANA PEN	 $4.38 
050-5205	10K AMERICANA PENCIL	 $9.00 
050-0303	RHODIUM AMERICANA PEN	 $7.03 
050-0365	RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN	 $9.47 
050-4064	BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN	 $6.25 
050-4010	10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN	 $4.34 
050-5010	10K AMERICANA CIGAR PENCIL	 $9.00 
050-0390	RHODIUM CIGAR PEN	 $9.03 - Low
050-0395	RHODIUM CIGAR PENCIL 	 $12.16 
050-4063	BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN	 $6.25 
050-4210	10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL	 $5.95 
050-0369	RHODIUM AMERICANA ROLLERBALL PEN 	 $12.28 
050-0368	RHODIUM AMERICANA FOUNTAIN PEN 	 $13.29 - Low
050-4415	10K ROLLERBALL PEN	 $5.47 - Low
050-4408	10K FOUNTAIN PEN	 $6.45 - Low
050-4418	GOLD STANDARD FOUNTAIN PEN	 $9.78 
050-4417	GOLD STANDARD ROLLERBALL	 $9.38 
050-4120	TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $5.87 
050-4100	10K EUROPEAN PEN	 $3.90 
050-4165	SATIN NICKEL EUROPEAN PEN	 $3.90 
050-4102	GOLD STANDARD EUROPEAN PEN 	 $8.60 
050-5100	10K EUROPEAN PENCIL	 $9.00 
050-0301	RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $6.65 
050-4062	BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $4.97 
050-4500	10K CLICK PEN	 $3.72 
050-5500	10K CLICK PENCIL	 $4.11 
050-0400	10K FATHER SING PEN	 $4.11 
050-0500	10K FATHER SING PENCIL	 $4.69 
050-0370	RHODIUM FATHER SING PEN	 $5.63 - Low
050-0375	RHODIUM FATHER SING PENCIL	 $6.73 - Low
050-4450	10K KC TWIST PEN	 $3.68 
050-4452	SATIN NICKEL KC TWIST PEN	 $3.68 
050-0355	RHODIUM KC TWIST PEN	 $5.12 
050-0357	RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PEN	 $5.16 
050-0358	RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PENCIL	 $6.45 
050-4464	10K SOFT GRIP PEN	 $3.52 
050-4465	10K SOFT GRIP PENCIL	 $4.30 - Low
050-4014	10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN	 $7.51 - Low
050-4015	BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL	 $6.73 
050-4412	10K BROKERS PEN	 $6.25 
050-4422	TACTILE BROKERS PEN	 $6.25 
050-0307	RHODIUM BROKERS PEN	 $9.38 
050-5007	10K ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $5.47 
050-5009	CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $5.47 
050-5008	BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $5.47 
050-0396	RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL	 $14.07 
050-0397	RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $17.98 
050-4020	10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $7.81 
050-4030	10K GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $13.69 
050-4460	TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $11.34 
050-4461	TITANIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $17.20 
050-4191	RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN	 $39.10 
050-4192	RHODIUM/22 GOLD JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $43.02 
050-4193	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN	 $31.28 
050-4194	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $33.63 
050-4181	RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN	 $39.10 
050-4182	RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN	 $48.49 
050-4183	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN	 $32.85 
050-4184	IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN RHODIUM WITH BLACK TITANIUM	 $40.67 



For the 10K European and Americana Pens and Pencils, please indication what Banding you want(Artisan, Plain or Feathered).  If none is indicated, you will be getting Artisan.

*Bushings* 
955-0104	DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN		$5.19 
155-5502	BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA PENCIL		$4.15 
155-4101	BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN		$4.15 
955-0502	BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL		$4.68 
155-1100	BUSHINGS FOR EUROPEAN PEN		$4.15 
155-0045	EUROPEAN PENCIL BUSHINGS		$5.19 
155-4503	BUSHINGS FOR CLICK PEN/PENCIL		$4.68 
155-0040	BUSHINGS-SING PEN		$4.15 
950-3230	3 TWIST PEN BUSHINGS		$4.15 
050-4445	BUSHINGS FOR SOFT GRIP PENS		$4.15 
050-4011	PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS		$4.15 - Low
050-4446	BUSHINGS FOR BROKER PEN	 $4.15 
050-5006	BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL		$4.15 



*NOTE:*
If you are wondering why the cost per kit and accs are higher (less than 25% discount)...I factored in the insurance from CSUSA to me and from me to you. I feel it is more fair this way than getting a flat rate shipping. 
=======================================================

Please post all orders.

*IF you want to change your order...please do a NEW post now (avoid editing posted order if possible). I don't want to be reviewing all posts regularly .  Emailing that you are changing your order is not a bad idea either.*
=======================================================

*Order List: 220 Total Kits.  We have reached the $500 mark.  Everything is fully a go!  I'm just waiting on word if all Jr. Gent's should be threaded or not, and the order will be passed onto CSUSA.  [:*D]

Eastern47 - 8 Paid - Shipped - Arrived
Orgtech - 18 Paid - Shipped - Arrived
elody21 - 15 Paid - Shipped - Arrived
wudwrkr - 17 Paid - Shipped - Arrived
gtanajewski - 24 Paid - Shipped - Arrived
jerryconn - 20 Paid - Shipped - Arrived
clewless - 10 Paid - Shipped - Arrived
dwilasnd - 7 Paid - Shipped - Arrived
johncrane - 10 Paid - Shipped - Arrived
Johncrane2 - 5 Paid - Shipped - Arrived
meshel - 9 - Paid - Shipped - Arrived
ncseeker - 14 - Paid - Shipped - Arrived
bca1313 - 4 - Paid - Shipped - Arrived
Monty - 8 - Paid - Shipped - Arrived

Me - 31


----------



## Dario (Sep 19, 2006)

Chris,

You are a brave man! []

Good luck!!!


----------



## JimGo (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Chris,
> 
> You are a brave man! []
> ...



Here here!


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Other than the back order issue last time, I didn't mind doing it at all.  Made me feel useful and I got my stuff for 25% off with no shipping cost.


----------



## wudwrkr (Sep 19, 2006)

Chris,
I noticed that CSUSA has a new "Broker" pen.  Can you add those to the list?  I have been thinking about trying them out and this would be a good opportunity.

Thanks,


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wudwrkr_
> <br />Chris,
> I noticed that CSUSA has a new "Broker" pen.  Can you add those to the list?  I have been thinking about trying them out and this would be a good opportunity.
> 
> Thanks,



Sure, 

050-4412 (10K) and 050-4422 (Tactile) would be $6.57.
050-0307 (Rhodium) would be $9.86
050-4446 (Bushings) would be $4.15


----------



## Dario (Sep 19, 2006)

Kent,

It will be better to add these new kits to the original post/list...one stop shop []


----------



## hilltopper46 (Sep 19, 2006)

Chris;

I will proabably participate in this.  For now, I respectfully suggest you edit the May 10 date shown in the text regarding uncleared checks.  I doubt that you are really willing to wait that long for the checks to clear [] !


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Kent,
> 
> It will be better to add these new kits to the original post/list...one stop shop []



That was my plan, I just wanted to get a quick response back to them that would get emailed to them if they had subscribed.

It is there now.


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hilltopper46_
> <br />Chris;
> 
> I will proabably participate in this.  For now, I respectfully suggest you edit the May 10 date shown in the text regarding uncleared checks.  I doubt that you are really willing to wait that long for the checks to clear [] !



Thanks for that catch.  I copied my last Group Buy.


----------



## Monty (Sep 19, 2006)

Chris, The PayPal fee actually ends up closer to 3.8%. That's what it worked out to after my last box pen box buy.


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 20, 2006)

3.5% worked just fine on my last group buy and Paypal has not changed its cost, so I am staying with it.


----------



## Dario (Sep 21, 2006)

You are both correct in the sense that lower amount has higher Paypal charges percent wise.  As the amount increases, the percentage gets lower.  I think $50.00+ is about the break even point at 3.5%

On my group buy 3.5% worked BUT for a pen box or other smaller orders, it sure will not work.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm going to change it to how Paypal charges.  $0.30 + 2.9%.  Hopefully I don't confuse anyone.


----------



## eastern47 (Sep 23, 2006)

Chris, Please put me down for the following:
(3) 050-4062 blk tn euro pens @ $4.97 ea = $14.91
(5) 050-4464 10k soft grip pens @ $3.52 ea = $17.60
shipping $5.00
paypal $1.39
total $38.90
Please send me your paypal address. thanks, John


----------



## Orgtech (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll take the following

2   050-4204	SATIN NICKEL AMERICANA PEN	 $4.38 - Low
2   050-0365	RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN	 $9.47 
2   050-4165	SATIN NICKEL EUROPEAN PEN	 $3.90 
5   050-4452	SATIN NICKEL KC TWIST PEN	 $3.68  
2   050-0357	RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PEN	 $5.16 
3   050-4015	BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL	 $6.73 
2   050-4422	TACTILE BROKERS PEN	 $6.25 
Bushings	
955-0104	DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN	 $5.19 
155-1100	BUSHINGS FOR EUROPEAN PEN	 $4.15 
050-4445	BUSHINGS FOR SOFT GRIP PENS	 $4.15 
050-4446	BUSHINGS FOR BROKER PEN	 $4.15 

Thanks


----------



## Sylvanite (Sep 25, 2006)

Will you also be able to order other items, such as extra tubes for the kits?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sylvanite_
> <br />Will you also be able to order other items, such as extra tubes for the kits?
> 
> Thanks,
> Eric



Sure, why not.  I'm a gluton for punishment.  Let me know which ones and I will give you the price.


----------



## elody21 (Sep 30, 2006)

I would take
 050-0301 Black Titanium European Pen 4.97 x 10
 050-4120  Titanium European pen  5.87 x 5
Alice


----------



## wudwrkr (Oct 2, 2006)

2 050-4014 10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN $15.02
3 050-4015 BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL $20.19
3 050-4412 10K BROKERS PEN $18.75
3 050-4422 TACTILE BROKERS PEN $18.75
2 050-0307 RHODIUM BROKERS PEN $18.76
2 050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $10.94
2 050-5008 BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $10.94 

Bushings
050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $4.15
050-4446 BUSHINGS FOR BROKER PEN $4.15 

According to my calculations The total comes to $134.23 including shipping and Paypal fees. 

Please send me an invoice or payment information.


----------



## gtanajewski (Oct 3, 2006)

050-4415 10K ROLLERBALL PEN $5.47                              x (10) =  $54.70  
050-4205 10K AMERICANA PEN $4.38                               x  (3) =  $13.14  Artisan Band
050-5205 10K AMERICANA PENCIL $9.00                            X  (1) =  $ 9.00   Artisan Band
050-4191 RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $39.10     X  (1) =  $39.10
050-0307 RHODIUM BROKERS PEN $9.38                             X  (3) =  $28.14
050-4412 10K BROKERS PEN $6.25                                 x  (3) =  $18.75
050-4446 BUSHINGS FOR BROKER PEN $4.15                         x  (1) =  $ 4.15
050-4181 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $39.10       X  (2) =  $78.20
050-4182 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN $48.49         x  (1) =  $48.49
050-4198 BUSHINGS-IMPERIAL PEN $3.99                           x  (1) =  $ 3.99
                                                Shipping                 $ 8.50
                                                Total                    $306.16


----------



## Jerryconn (Oct 3, 2006)

Qty  Part No Decription
2    050-0370 RHODIUM FATHER SING PEN $5.63 - Low
2    050-0355 RHODIUM KC TWIST PEN $5.12 
1    050-4014 10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN $7.51 - Low
1    050-4015 BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL $6.73 
2    050-5007 10K ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $5.47 
2    050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $5.47 
2    050-5008 BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $5.47 
2    050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL $14.07 
1    050-0397 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $17.98 
1    050-4461 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $17.20 
1    050-4191 RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $39.10 
1    050-4192 RHODIUM/22 GOLD JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $43.02 
1    050-4181 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $39.10 
1    050-4182 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN $48.49 
1    155-0040 BUSHINGS-SING PEN $4.15 
1    950-3230 3 TWIST PEN BUSHINGS $4.15 
1    050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $4.15 - Low
1    050-5006 BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL $4.15 

By my cyphering that is 20 kits (had to stop there because I ran out of fingers and toes [])
$318.19 + $8.50 freight for a total of $326.69.  Please let me know if my math is right and where and when to send paypal.  
Thanks again Chris for putting this together
Jerry


----------



## clewless (Oct 3, 2006)

Missed the high end group the 1st time around, so, I'd like the following if available:

050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB -1
050-2325 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP -1
050-2327 Jr.Statesman BTN FP -1
050-2328 Jr.Statesman BTN RB -1

050-0353 Jr. Gent Rho/22k RB -2
050-0354 Jr. Gent Rho/22k FP -1
050-4153 Jr. Gent TN RB - 2
050-4154 Jr. Gent TN FP - 1

Please let me have the total, inc. ins. and I'll Paypal you.
Thanks


----------



## johncrane (Oct 3, 2006)

G'Day Chris if l can l will take the following.
5  050-0390 Rhodium Cigar Pens $9.03 =$45.15 low.

5  050-4063 Black Titanium Cigar Pens $6.25=$31.25
155-4063 bushings for Cigar $4.15
                pens/bush $80.00
also l want lnsurance. l will paypal please give me a lnvoice with a total  thanks for doing this Chris


----------



## meshel (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Chris,

I would like the following
5 X 050-0370 RHODIUM FATHER SING PEN $5.63 - Low
3 X 050-4500 10K CLICK PEN $3.72 
1 X 155-0040 BUSHINGS-SING PEN $4.15 

This is not on your list, but if you can add it, it would be great (even without discount)
1 X 050-0385 RHODIUM AMERICANA FILIGREE PEN W/ ARTISAN 

Shipping is to Israel (state of), I will pay with paypal so please send me the required sum and paypal username - I'm guessing the price per item will be different because of the shipping issue.

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## ncseeker (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok, I'm in at the last minute......

050-4063 BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN $6.25 - QTY 10
050-4460 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $11.34 - QTY 4

Total..........$107.86
Shipping.........$8.50

Total..........$116.36 plus 2.9% for paypal = $ 119.73

Let me know if I've missed something.  Send me your Paypal address and I'll get the payment out tonight.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 4, 2006)

G'Day Chris just sent $100.42 paypal thank you very much mate[]


----------



## bca1313 (Oct 6, 2006)

Chris,

If you will still accepts orders I would like the following...  I will pay via paypal right away.

050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $5.47  - QTY 2
050-5008 BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $5.47 - QTY 2
050-5006 BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL $4.15  - QTY 1

Ben


----------



## johncrane (Oct 7, 2006)

Chris l would like to make another order please.

(5)050-0301 Rhodium European Pens @$6.65ea=$32.25 
(1)115-1100 Bushings for European Pen      @$4.15
                                         = $36.40
 These pens mite fit in with my first order and l will also pay ' paypal with a invoice thank you for doing this Chris.


----------



## Monty (Oct 8, 2006)

Chris, If I'm not to latye, I'd like:
050-0354 Jr. Gent Rho/22k FP $13.96 -----4ea with threaded end cap
050-4153 Jr. Gent TN RB $  9.78----------4ea with threaded end cap

If it's too late, just refund my PayPal.


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 9, 2006)

The order has been sent in.  []  $2296.39 before the volume discounts.   $1,859.96 after the volume discounts.  220 Kits and 14 bushings.  14 people taking part from the U.S., Isreal and Australia.  I'll post an update once the kits have been shipped to me.  I'll also post which kits, if any will be on back order.  Hopefully none.  Thanks for participating.


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 10, 2006)

I received notice that the order has shipped and due to arrive here on 10/16.  No word as of right whether or not there is anything on backorder.  If not, you can expect to see your packages start arriving by then end of next week.


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> <br />I received notice that the order has shipped and due to arrive here on 10/16.  No word as of right whether or not there is anything on backorder.  If not, you can expect to see your packages start arriving by then end of next week.



Chris, if its not too much trouble could you hold off shipping mine till the 20th or after. I will be out of Town till the 22nd, no one home to accept it.[V]
[:I]


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 16, 2006)

There here with the exception of the Broker Pen Bushings.  They will be here soon.  I'm starting the task of splitting up the kits and the first ones should be going out Wednesday morning.


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, I found two problems in the order.  They sent the wrong kit instead of the Black Chrome Panache.  They mix up the number and sent 050-5015 instead of 050-4015.  They also did not send the two Titanium Jr. Gent Rollerballs that Clewless ordered.  I sent an email this morning and hope to have them send these today in priority mail.

I will have the orders for Alice, John Hilts and John Crane out this morning.  The ones that I am waiting on things for are Orgtech, wudwrkr, gtanajewski, and clewless.  Everyone else's should be out tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 18, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Emily at CSUSA and she is sending out the missing pens today.


----------



## wudwrkr (Oct 18, 2006)

Chris,
You mentioned that the broker bushings were backordered.  Any timeframe on getting them?  I'm not in any rush, just curious.

Thanks,


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wudwrkr_
> <br />Chris,
> You mentioned that the broker bushings were backordered.  Any timeframe on getting them?  I'm not in any rush, just curious.
> 
> Thanks,



They should actually be here tomorrow.  So they will beat your Black Chrome Panache's here.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 18, 2006)

G'Day Chris l just got your email now l had a problem with my broadband connection its ok now lhave sent your my phone number by email l hope it works.


----------



## eastern47 (Oct 20, 2006)

Chris, received my pen order today. Thanks for all the work that you put into this buy. John


----------



## Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Chris,
Got the notice of attempted delievery on Sat. Since no one was home, I'll have to wait til Monday [] and have my DIL go to the PO and sign for it for me.


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, we are all shipped.  Only took a week to finish everything from the time the first box arrived.  Considering we needed to wait on two other boxes to show up, that is amazing.  This group buy went much smoother than the last one.  I'll probably be up for doing another one in March.  Here are the totals:

181 Pen Kits
17 Bushings
20 extra center bands
3 countries included

Total undiscounted cost of kits and bushings:  $2412.67

Amount collected	 $2,028.66 
CSUSA Costs		 $1,838.56 
Paypal		 $45.01 
Shipping		 $124.85 
Remainder		 $20.24

Unless I hear a large outcry, I will sent IAP the remainder for letting us use the site.

Please let me know when your boxes arrive.


----------



## Monty (Oct 23, 2006)

Chris,
Thanks for running the buy. I know from experience it's a lot of work. Whatever you decide to do with the extra is fine with me. [^][^]
Thanks again.


----------



## wudwrkr (Oct 25, 2006)

Chris,
Got the kits today!  Thanks a bunch for doing this.  I know it's a lot of work.

Take care,


----------



## Jerryconn (Oct 27, 2006)

Kent, Got mine today.  Thanks for the work you did to put this together.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 30, 2006)

G'Day Chris l got pens today and every think is spot on mate.  l would like to thank you for doing this you have done a top job.[]


----------



## meshel (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Chris,
I also got my package (took some time, but I blame it all on the Israeli post office [8D]). Everything is in good order and I can't wait to start working on it.

Thank you again for doing this and doing it so good!


----------

